
Building a Voronoi Map with D3 and Leaflet - zetter
http://chriszetter.com/blog/2014/06/15/building-a-voronoi-map-with-d3-and-leaflet/
======
zetter
You can see the map itself: [http://chriszetter.com/voronoi-map/examples/uk-
supermarkets/](http://chriszetter.com/voronoi-map/examples/uk-supermarkets/)

And the code is on github: [https://github.com/zetter/voronoi-
maps](https://github.com/zetter/voronoi-maps)

